# TSG8: The Grinch Who Stole My WiFi



## TechGuy

_Mike, Dan, and Brian review the world's biggest LED billboard, the MvixBOX hard drive enclosure, and gift ideas for the geek in your life._

*Download the MP3 or Subscribe to the Show for Free! *

Welcome to the eighth episode of the Tech Support Guy Show, an audio podcast that is released at least once a month. You can now subscribe to the show using iTunes! Just search for "Tech Support Guy" in the iTunes Music Store. (Don't worry, it's free!) If you're so inclined, check out http://feeds.techguy.org/TechSupportGuyShow for other ways to subscribe.

We had a live chatroom and audio stream while recording this show. We'll be recording the next show live on Sunday, December 14th around 3:00PM Eastern. Join us at then at www.TechGuyNews.com!

*WIN A MVIXBOX*
Click here for details on how to win a MvixBOX!

*Your hosts are:*
Mike Cermak (TechGuy)
Dan McCarthy (linuxphile)
Brian Hansen (handee9)

*Links in order of appearance:*
The Insane Hardware Driving the World's Biggest LED Billboard
http://gizmodo.com/5096475/the-insa...worlds-biggest-led-billboard?skyline=true&s=i

Planning for a Brighter Times Sq.
http://query.nytimes.com/gst/fullpa...7A25751C1A960948260&sec=&spon=&pagewanted=all

VirginAmerica brings Internet to the Skies
http://youtube.virginamerica.com/

Once thought safe, WPA Wi-Fi encryption is cracked
http://forums.techguy.org/tech-related-news/766590-once-thought-safe-wpa-wi.html

Securing Your Wireless Network
http://library.techguy.org/wiki/Wireless_Security

MvixBOX
http://www.mvixusa.com/

ThinkGeek: Illuminated Tees
http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts/illuminated/

ThinkGeek: Personal Soundtrack T-Shirt
http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts/illuminated/a5bf/

ThinkGeek: LED Binary Watch
http://www.thinkgeek.com/gadgets/watches/6a17/

GiftGirl
http://www.giftgirl.com/

Zoom H4 Recorder
http://www.samsontech.com/products/productpage.cfm?prodID=1901

Tesla Roadster
www.teslamotors.com

ZipCar
www.zipcar.com

*We want your feedback!*
Please leave a short voice message by calling 1-877-4-TECHGUY. If you don't want your voice on the show, just reply here or email your comments to [email protected].


----------



## jbm1991

we meet again mr. robot  *shifty face*

is the show i watched taking place live?


----------



## TechGuy

Sure is! Now you can download it and see if you missed anything. 

Be sure to register to win the MvixBOX we were talking about: http://forums.techguy.org/announcements/772995-win-mvixbox.html


----------



## jbm1991

i would love to, but alas im only 17 

the baby of the forum


----------



## new tech guy

Ahh yes, this sounded interesting, i dont know why i was speaking so much nonsense though. In any event, yeah just a suggestion, it was very laggy in the chatroom and i dont think I was the one lagging it . But in any case, might be somthing to look into and did you figure out that soundboard yet? .


----------



## TechGuy

Lag was probably due to using my wife's notebook (single core) rather than my usual audio machine... working on getting it back up and running now. Keep your fingers crossed


----------



## new tech guy

Ah ok, yeah wifi will do it, i was just on webcam with distant relatives earlier this evening and audio was a little touchy, although my pc is a dual core it is wireless. How did you kill the audio pc anyways  . Its ok because later after podcast recording i killed the lappy when i tried to install daemon tools (was trying to install mac osx in a vm) and i had to restore from backup.


----------



## new tech guy

IN any case, single core chipset would cause lag, im assuming the laptop was wireless unless you deliberately used a wired connection.


----------



## new tech guy

I had a question, mike that room i was in, it was just chat correct? It wasnt like you were hearing my audio/seeing my webcam etc.


----------



## TechGuy

That's correct -- you can watch us, but not the other way around. (Although other services, like Stickam, allow those features.)


----------



## new tech guy

Ah ok, im listening to it now .


----------



## TechGuy

Just an update -- the podcast will be this Sunday starting around 3:00PM Eastern. Check out www.TechGuyNews.com to join the live chat! 

In the mean time, sign up for a chance to win a MvixBox:
http://forums.techguy.org/announcements/772995-win-mvixbox.html


----------

